# So You Think You Can Dance -- marathon on MTV



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just stumbled across a marathon of So You Think You Can Dance on MTV.

Runs today and Sunday (9/23).

We had cable troubles in my building last month, and the signal oin my FOX station was crappy, so now I can re-record the episodes that were messed up. :up:

Jan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I was just thinking about this show and was wondering when the season starts, as I don't have an SP for this, but would like one. According to this FOX announcement, it kicks off with a a two-hour season premiere on Thursday, May 22.

I just thought I'd post this link for those interested in acquiring this SP.


----------

